# Software Or Registry Hack To Enable Pen Drive



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Guys ,

I m having a Kingston Data Traveller 8 GB ..... i wud like to plug it onto my PC 24*7  but wud like to access only when required ( just like my external hdd ) ... 

So is there any Software Or Registry Hack  which prevents the flash drive to startup automatically on logon , but shud be accessible when i want to ! 


Thnx in anticipation. 

BBThumbHealer


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

Still waiting for solutions ..


----------



## VexByte (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think that it's possible atleast in the M$ world !


----------



## techtronic (Apr 8, 2008)

When u plug in a USB Drive, the USBSTOR.SYS file recognises and mounts the appropriate drivers. If you don't want to access USB Drives u can disable access to this file using Registry Permissions.


----------



## VexByte (Apr 8, 2008)

techtronic said:


> When u plug in a USB Drive, the USBSTOR.SYS file recognises and mounts the appropriate drivers. If you don't want to access USB Drives u can disable access to this file using Registry Permissions.


But it's quite difficult to allow/disable USBSTOR.SYS on an ad-hoc basis.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 8, 2008)

^ Thnnx buddies.... will try to block the system file


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

Check this out: *Disable Access to USB Mass Storage Drive* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77208

I suppose this is what you need?? Also, it is going to stop every USB storage device.......


----------



## techtronic (Apr 9, 2008)

@VenByte - Yes buddy, very true


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 9, 2008)

then how to go about enabling access to blocked USB ports?

edit: got it


----------

